# Transmisor de RF de canal analogo



## lordc (Jun 17, 2010)

Buenas Noches

Estoy desarrollando un proyecto en la Universidad que consiste en monitorear un tanque de agua por RF, para lo cual en primer lugar instrumente un sensor de presión para que entregue una señal estándar de 0-10V, una vez de tener esto lo unia a un circuito convertidor de voltaje a frecuencia con el IC LM331 (datasheet) debido que al ver los varios circuitos que rondan por la web usan un tono para transmitir esta informacion, mi problema viene aqui necesito en si la parte final que es el modulador y amplificador, he visto varios circuitos que proponen en el foro como este:



mabauti dijo:


> Muy buenos circuitos el problema es que valores  tienen  L1, CV y XRF, ?
> 
> Transmisor
> 
> ...



deseo poder adaptar este u otro similar para que pueda trabajar con el lm331, dejo el diseño del lm331 voltaje a frecuencia





y este es el frecuencia a voltaje





aqui esta un intento mio de realizar este modelo de modulador que lo he visto bastante propuesto y utilizado en internet.




aqui esta la simulacion y su vista en el osciloscopio




la señal de azul es la salida la verde es la entrada, pueden notar que la señal de ingreso es de 1Vpp, cuadrada a 1KHz.

Si alguien tuviera un libro o algun texto de diseño lo agradeceré, mi ingeniero es una lagrima no sabe voy dos semanas preguntándome y no me ayuda!!! por favor!!! HELP!!!

Muchas Gracias!!


----------

